# Learning the PU Method



## phatman492 (Feb 17, 2016)

Out of *ALL* the topics for this exam, I just cannot get the pu method down. I don't know why the concept is so abstract, but I hear it's supposed to be an easy way to solve for short circuit (fault) current.

I had little to no exposure to the pu method in college (which is now 10+ years ago), so I'm acting/feeling as if I never really learned it.  Is there anyone/anything that can help me learn and understand this to be able to solve test problems? 

Maybe there's a book or guide that is good enough to teach the fundamentals, possibly with an eye towards knowing how to use it when it comes to solving test problems? 

I learned the MVA method really easily, but I KNOW there will be several problems that you MUST use the pu method to solve the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I truly am desperate here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TWJ PE (Feb 17, 2016)

Try this for a start (towards the bottom from Complex Imaginary).

http://www.compleximaginary.com/videos/

Taking the exam in Houston in April?


----------



## phatman492 (Feb 17, 2016)

W9TWJ, thank you so much. I have actually watched all of these videos from Complex Imaginary, but I will watch them again as I almost forgot they were there.  Maybe repetition is the key on this.  I am taking the exam in Houston in April.  I feel like there are so many things that can be asked that I'm not sure if my coverage of the exam is going to be good enough.  I will be taking the Test masters course also.  Maybe they can shed some light on the pu method also.


----------



## TWJ PE (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll be at NRG too in April! Best of luck...


----------



## supapowa (Mar 3, 2016)

Ha, small world, I'll be taking the test at NRG in April too, and test masters starting tomorrow, see you there phatman


----------



## trainrider (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is a good document on PU method / Point-to-point method from Cooper Bussman.

Besides the article on MVA method ("Short Circuit ABC") does anyone know what other references describes the MVA method and provides examples?  

https://app.box.com/s/kxptnts5r0x4h92u8mgcv4mm2qc9ze1i


----------

